# My Sons First Skydiving Jump...



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

I had to wait 18 years, but I finally got my son to jump out of an airplane... (His mother is a bit over the top)

The pics were taken with a helmet cam, as well as some video too.... He jumped from 14,000 feet, and he was hooked in tandem with my buddy Kevin, who was a Golden Knight...

My back is acting up since my last trip down south, so i didnt jump...

The ground vid was shot from my pals digicam...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 24, 2005)

Les, sorry ta tell ya, but I'm _pretty sure_ the general forum populace doesn't much care enough for a thread...


Still cool though - I'd do skydiving if I was 16 or 18, whatever the requisite age is...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

> I'm pretty sure the general forum populace doesn't much care enough for a thread...


But since I care enough, a thread there shall be... And since its in the Off Topic Section, the subject is moot....

And besides the point, I think there are some cool pics there that not many get the chance to ever see... Consider it me enlightening the community......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I don't see why not a whole thread for it. I think it's pretty cool. Looks like your boy got your height, Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

You did see the clip at the bottom right?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2005)

I did now! I got to looking at the pics and forgot about the clip. Cool stuff. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah i don't see a problem with this thread, it's great that les is proud of his son........

and i'd love to do something like that, i take it he enjoyed it??


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2005)

Houghah! I'd wish to jump like yur son, mate! I've never jumped and I'm 20! (Only from 2nd stair )

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow great pics and cool clip! 8)


----------



## Glider (Jun 25, 2005)

Your first jump is always a thrill, one of those things that you never forget. To anyone who has dreamed of having a go, do it. I did it as soon as I could and never regretted it

My son was a great reader of sailing ship stories and for his 21st Birthday we bought him a transatlantic voyage on tall ship. So he has had to go up the rigging at night, when the weather was bad, to haul in the sails by hand. 
Its similar to parachuting, it was a dream and he can truly say that he did it, he had a whale of a time and has bored us to death since he returned.
In case your wondering, he was seasick for two and a half days before he got used to the motion.
Top marks went to a girl called Sarah from Texas who came to the UK to take part, she had never been to sea before.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

He had a blast........ He wants to jump again......

Sure are alot of replies for a thread that no one would care enough about to be interested in...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey great stuff Les and I think the thread is just fine!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind going sky diving, Be a lot different than a static line jump at a thousand feet.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

I would not want to do a static jump. You get blown around and thent he shoot opens. No fun.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2005)

Very cool Les! I see he jumped from a Twin Otter - I work on them at the Air Force Academy.

I congrats to him! The folks from he academy offered me a tandem jump - I'm hoping to do that real soon.

I think anything you want to put in the Off-Topic posts id fine with me, and if its about your boy, all the better!

I've flown in airplanes and jets where I had to wear a chute. God forbid I had to jump - wouldn't know what the hell to do!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would not want to do a static jump. You get blown around and thent he shoot opens. No fun.



Your right, it's not fun. In fact I was scared sh*tless when I did my jumps whilst I was in the Army.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

I thought about going to Airborne School but I decided that my knees were more important to me, especially when they all ready screwed up. So I will stick to flying rather than jumping, but then again now from flying over a thousand hours my back is screwed up now!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

I love skydiving... Cant tell ya how many jumps Ive done.... We did alot of stupid things back in the day..... Sometimes it amazes me that the whole crew is still alive LOL...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2005)

"Sometimes it amazes me that the whole crew is still alive LOL..."

-Me too, LOL! I'm sometimes wonderng that I'm still alive... I've done so many shitty-things (like jumping from one skycraper to another, jumping with a giant sun-umbrella from 10th stair, etc, etc, etc...) 




Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Maestro (Jun 25, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would not want to do a static jump. You get blown around and thent he shoot opens. No fun.



Stupid question #192847 : What do you mean by "static jump" ? The kind of jump made in the Airborne with the big round and white chute ?


----------



## Glider (Jun 25, 2005)

The shute is pulled out automatically as you jump by a line (Static line) that is attached to the plane. You will have seen this in films where they attach a line to the rail that runs the length of the plane.

A free fall is when you pull the ripcord that releases the drouge chute, that in turn pulls out the parachute. You free fall from the time you leave the plane until you want to deploy the chute.

FJ I had to smile at your comment about having to wear a chute but not knowing what to do. I went solo in Gliders at 16 and as you know you have to wear a parachute. Well I made the mistake of getting overconfident and ended up in a very violent cloud, had no control and was sure that the glider was going to break up. I sat there for what seemed an eternity and going through my head was, Knees up, pop the canopy, release the belt, then what. Navy rules said that I had to wear the chute as 16, but couldn't go on a course until I was 17. Spot the floor in the logic.
Thats why I went on a course just as soon as I could.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

C-130 rollin' down the strip
64 Rangers on a one-way trip
Mission Top Secret, destination unknown
They don't even know if they're coming home
When my plane gets up so high
Airborne troopers gonna dance in the sky
Stand up, hook up, shuffle to the door
Jump right out and count to four
If my main don't open wide
I got a reserve by my side
If that one should fail me too
Look out ground, I'm a-coming through 
If I die on the old drop zone
Box me up and ship me home


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Maestro (Jun 27, 2005)

Glider said:


> The shute is pulled out automatically as you jump by a line (Static line) that is attached to the plane. You will have seen this in films where they attach a line to the rail that runs the length of the plane.
> 
> A free fall is when you pull the ripcord that releases the drouge chute, that in turn pulls out the parachute. You free fall from the time you leave the plane until you want to deploy the chute.



Oh... I thought it had something to do with the chute. I always heard that landing with the old round chutes was harder than with the new rectangular ones.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont know. Maybe some of the jumpers in here can tell us some differences about the shutes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

well you get risers on modern 'chutes so i'd expect it would be easier.........


----------



## Glider (Jun 28, 2005)

The main difference is that a modern chute acts more like a wing and enables you to have a lot of control over where you land and how you get there. Some chutes are reckoned to give you the ability to climb like a glider and you can travel quite considerable distances before having to land. However to use these, demands training and skill. 
An emergency chute such as those we carry in the glider is designed to get you down in one piece no matter who is using it and is more like the traditional circular parachute.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Static lines are for mass dropping loosely trained soldiers into a large drop zone at a low to medium altitude... There is no steering ability with these...

On modern chutes, there are riser lines that connect to panels on the canopy which allow for steering and braking when landing..... These are for the more highly trained individuals who have the need for a more precise landing zone, and/or the ability to enter a given area from a distance away, thereby not alerting security/military personnel....

The ability to free fall is cherished among civilians and military units...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Pretty much those in Spec Ops and those who have been to HALO School.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Navy Seals have to do HALO school dont they?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

There are 2 phases to HALO.... Basic and Advanced... Advanced was for the specialized VBSS guys.... I had a couple HALO combat jumps, and about 8 or so exercise jumps...

Cold... VERY cold.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I can believe that. I know how cold it can get up there.


----------

